# favorite coat color??



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

Whats your fav coat color and y?? (Dogs color)


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Just recently my friend got a pup that is black reverse brindle. First time I see that color pattern. I immediately fell in love with it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I change my mind so much lol, right now though its the tan and black tri patterns, also the champagne has always been a fav.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

There are 3 colors I really love.

Tricolor (Red or Black in particular) I just think it's a stunning color. I'm actually hoping to get a dog from ENTER THE SITE OF LEGENDARY TATONKA KENNELS - CHAMPION AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIERS at some point. They have Beautiful Tri Dogs.

Fawn (With or without Black mask) No Idea why I love this color so much lol.

Red and white/red Nose (Piebald) I've just always loved these for some reason. When I first got into Bulldogs, this is the color I REALLY wanted.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

A nice copper red,
always looks nice and slick.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I like a red or fawn but a deep black always looks sharp.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

blues always look magnificent but too easy of an answer..... i never thought i would like white....but the white body chocolate mask my pup has really makes me like it more than anything i have seen because i dont see solid color and diff colored masks on hardly any dogs...

so its kinda color and style my answer


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have always been a fan of a dog with a solid color body and a mostly white head. Like this.


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> I have always been a fan of a dog with a solid color body and a mostly white head. Like this.


Yea that combo is nice


----------



## MaxSBT (Nov 18, 2011)

Blue pied, and red & whites


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the coat color of a healthy dog with an outstanding temperament, great structure, awesome working drive that is full of personality whatever its color should happen to be.... When it comes to dog's color it isn't really factored in much if at all when I choose a dog... Though I really am not a fan of dogs with poor pigment- the extreme dilutes with washed out or faded looking coats.


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Rudy4747 said:


> I have always been a fan of a dog with a solid color body and a mostly white head. Like this.


I recognize him from the gazette. Boudreaux' Skull Crusher Right? Great looking Bulldog, I love his head.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I love tris, but a specific one. People call them Ghost tri's, but i call them tris lol


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Give me a black dog all day. Shiny coated black has always been my preference.









She lived 15 years. Mostly Boudreaux/Hemphill.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I love my dogs coat, it's dark brown and the markings on her are amazing. But I could be a bit biased.

I like the blue dogs too, and black/white as well..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Black and tan tri (the sorrells dogs listed above )

All white or mostly white as long as they have an all white head

Brindle

Shiny coated all black dog in shape

There's another I've recently seen that I've never seen before that I fell in love with.I need to ask the breeder permission to post the pic.It had a black head with a tan body.

I love dogs that are unique looking and don't look like every other dog


----------



## clvnlyns (Oct 13, 2011)

dixieland said:


> Black and tan tri (the sorrells dogs listed above )
> 
> All white or mostly white as long as they have an all white head
> 
> ...


black head with a tan body, i wanna c a pic of that


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

here's the pic the breeder gave me to use.It's slightly different than the pic I saw where you could see more of the pups body.But you can still tell in this pic that his ( the pup on the left) body is tan with his black face.Big thanks to Roman Lavonta Council of Rocky Kennels for letting me use his pic of his pup


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats pretty cool, black head and tan body. Wonder if it will stay like that as he grows or if it will change to being more of a mask like theone beside him? I like that though .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> here's the pic the breeder gave me to use.It's slightly different than the pic I saw where you could see more of the pups body.But you can still tell in this pic that his ( the pup on the left) body is tan with his black face.Big thanks to Roman Lavonta Council of Rocky Kennels for letting me use his pic of his pup


I love those pups  The ones he had up on FB were so stinkin cute 

I love Dosia's color, whatever the heck you want to call it  light seal I guess? He's much lighter than other seal colored dogs I've seen and blue and gold cast his fur has is very unique looking to me. It's very hard to catch on camera but he has gold markings on his under coat that look like the tri markings, eyebrow spots and coloring around the mouth.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

There are so many. Every time a member posts a pic of their dog I think, that's a gogeous color, my next dog will be that. But in the end I realize, it's not necessarily the color, but the body of the dog covered in that color. I love them all.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am very partial to white and dilutes. 
However my brown pup with his white blaze is fab too. I must say though, I LOVE a dog with good muscle tone and no matter how much I like a colour, I still would not get any dog who doesn't impress me as an 'all rounder' on both temperament and structure.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I really like good Ol' black dogs, light red red nose, buckskin <3, light tan. Outside of APBTs I really like black sables, bi colors (faded and normal), melanistic black and tan


----------



## denial4society (Nov 25, 2009)

Ive always loved black dogs because my own boy is black and white. But lately I have really been liking brindles!


----------



## RomansDad (Jan 17, 2012)

I like them all  But I'm partial to all the red coats.


----------

